# Cyberpunk/Steampunk games?



## MPorter (Jul 16, 2013)

There was a pretty good Steampunk fantasy game out there at one point the name of which I am forgetting (a quick google search reminds me it was called Arcanum). Loved that game. 

Does anyone know of any other games in a similar vein?

Likewise I'd really like to find a cyberpunk game that has a decent hacker component. Something that has you hunting for warez, breaking through I.C.E. and building a good deck.

Anyone know of anything of the sort?

~Mike


----------



## Gramm838 (Jul 16, 2013)

There was a hacking game called Uplink (by Introversion Software) - it came as a simple black disc, no instructions or anything, and you had to work out what to do yourself.

It looks like it is about a decade old now so I have no idea whether its still available or even playable now

Edit - just checked and it appears to be still going strong and can now be played on tablets!


----------



## Leo de Hauteville (Jul 20, 2013)

Do Deus Ex Human Revolution and Dishonoured count? They're the only ones I can really think of with Cyberpunk/Steampunk themes


----------



## nubins (Jul 22, 2013)

Keep an eye on WatchDogs and Cyberpunk 2077 which are currently in development. Cant think of any others off the top of my head.


----------

